

Should I be needing an IDE to code in C++? - rjammala

I personally prefer emacs but compared to Xcode and other IDEs, I see it lacking in features.
======
xyzzy123
You don't need an IDE, but for larger scale projects, I find that IDE features
do save time.

However, with some effort (and some rough edges), Emacs can be configured to
do anything a "dedicated" IDE can do.

The main timesavers for me are navigation (quick open file, browse tree, jump
to definition) and refactoring (find & rename references). Emacs can do all
these. You might want to look into setting up ctags, speedbar, syntax
highlighting & indentation prefs etc.

A quick google finds a couple of guides:

    
    
      * http://truongtx.me/2013/03/10/emacs-setting-up-perfect-environment-for-cc-programming/
      * http://tuhdo.github.io/c-ide.html
    

Which both seem quite approachable. I didn't see refactoring covered, but it's
also do-able.

------
jzwinck
IDEs win if you need fancy refactoring features or are working on an
unfamiliar codebase (or, heaven forbid, one whose build system only works in
an IDE). Otherwise, if you like Emacs, enjoy it.

------
borcunozkablan
in fact, xcode and emacs are not in same category exactly. emacs isn't
complete ide, it is full-featured text editor. because you think it is an ide,
it has some lack. if you work on mac osx, xcode may be more appropriate for
your demand.

------
rjammala
Thanks for all the replies.

